# Lets start talking?



## Guest (Jan 20, 1999)

Hi all,I have watched this fibro forum come & go over the past while without much action on it at all.Now that it looks like PV is giving it anothet try, I guess I will be the first.I have fibro & I HATE IT!!!







I'm wondering how many of you out there are like me, have it & just have a hard time discussing it. Shall we try?sass


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 1999)

Hi Sass I was hoping this subject would open up again now that I see it here I will get some questions ready. And maybe we can learn a littly more about what we live with. Take care Cat B


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

How I found the ibs board (for me) was really surfing for fibro for my husband. And that's a story with a whole lot more questions than answers. I'm looking forward to some good info.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 1999)

Hey, SassBless your heart for this. I, too,have fibro - diagnosed 3 years ago - and am one of the lucky ones to also have IBS. Let's write the book about the fatigue and the pain! How about the double vision and joint pain - or the trips to the doctor to rule out something like Lupus or cancer every six months. The days that we have basketball games or school concerts after work when we can barely get out of bed. The people (and doctors) who think we are weenie little hypochondriacs who have nothing better to do but obsess over our (imagined) illnesses. Actually, it's getting better now as the info gets out, but when I was first diagnosed 3 years ago - what a trip! Just glad to finally have a name to put to the vast, awful symptoms. Thanks, Sass, be talking to you!


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Heykate, For real every six months you have all those blood tests. I think it's bad when they take four or more vials every15 months or so. Not to mention the $$$. In me they usually look for lupus. My husband the maybe fibro persona doesn't have them that often either.Can you explain further.


----------

